# Happy HALLOWEEN!!! Err.. wait..



## Ironside (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey everyone!

Just dropping by to say hello, I just found this website and am already very impressed and excited to finally find people who are like-minded when it comes to the greatest holiday ever!

Look forward to chit-chattin' with all of you (and getting 10 posts so I can fancy up my profile)


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome Ironside...
hurry up and post then I'm sure you can find something..
hope to see your works soon


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Like minded? God help you. Welcome to the freak show!


----------



## Ironside (Aug 1, 2008)

hahaha...

Yeah, i'm sure i'll have 10 posts in no time... then i'll have to dust off photoshop and make some cool avatars/banners.

If you want a little peak at what i'm about, check out my website.

www.windsorhaunting.com

It's a free haunted house, we raise money for local charities! Let me know what you think!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello and welcome


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome Ironside. Nice haunt you have there. Keep up the good work. You'll find tons of information here.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Weclome. Nice pics on your site. Is this run out of your home?


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Welcome and your site looks great. Good size lineups, I bet it was fun.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Cool stuff Ironside! Welcome to HauntForum where everyday is the greatest holiday ever!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey look...10 posts!

Great site. You do that in your house? Looks like you'll be teaching us a thing or two.
Welcome to HauntForum.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome, Stay Awhile


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome. You got a nice haunt. Do you run it through your house?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Great looking haunt. What kind of numbers do you get?


----------



## Ironside (Aug 1, 2008)

Yes, the entire basement of my house is renovated into a Haunted House.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome! Glad you found your way here.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome dig in


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

hello and Welcome! Nice site, I love the props...and the scenery...and the S..s...s..skeletons..CHICKEN!!!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I love your site. I wish my basement looked like that!


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcom Ironside - it looks like you have a pretty good sized haunt.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the fun!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------

